# Stevie Wonder



## tristanjove (Mar 26, 2008)

Anyone like Stevie- I love him.
He is, in terms of technique and expression and control, the best singer I've ever heard, and I've listened to most of the opera greats.


----------



## jake.robson (Apr 27, 2008)

Stevie Wonder is quite simply a legend


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

I think Stevie's great- Innervisions is well within my top-10 albums of all time list. For me, while the singing, harmonica, and keyvoard work is great, it's the grooves, rhythms, and funk that really gets me.


----------



## David C Coleman (Nov 23, 2007)

Like Stevie wonder too, Great songs and good singer, but he's not classical...(this is a classical website!)...


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

David C Coleman said:


> Like Stevie wonder too, Great songs and good singer, but he's not classical...(this is a classical website!)...


...which is why this thread is in the "Non-Classical Music" section of the forums...


----------



## David C Coleman (Nov 23, 2007)

BuddhaBandit said:


> ...which is why this thread is in the "Non-Classical Music" section of the forums...


Never mind I'll keep taking the tablets...!!!


----------



## Pianoforte (Jul 27, 2007)

I love Stevie too. There is a certain richness to his voice that I can't get enough of.

The melody for Knocks Me off My Feet, The words of Sir Duke the reality of Front Line and of course his harmonica parts which I've always wanted to learn are sheer brilliance.


----------



## Mr. Terrible (Oct 17, 2008)

Sort of makes you wonder what Mozart would be doing if he had been born in 1955/60.


----------



## peterpoesantos (Nov 4, 2008)

tristanjove said:


> Anyone like Stevie- I love him.
> He is, in terms of technique and expression and control, the best singer I've ever heard, and I've listened to most of the opera greats.


He's got an academy award under his belt.


----------



## SPR (Nov 12, 2008)

BuddhaBandit said:


> I think Stevie's great- Innervisions is well within my top-10 albums of all time list. For me, while the singing, harmonica, and keyvoard work is great, it's the grooves, rhythms, and funk that really gets me.


Agreed. Innervisions is one of my favorites as well. It is a fantastic album.

...er. 'disc'.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

My SW top 5 (or six rather)

-1 Songs in the Key of Life
-2 Innervisions
-3 Talking Book
-4 Music of my Mind
-5 Fulfillingness' First Finale / Hotter than July


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

jhar26 said:


> My SW top 5 (or six rather)
> -1 Songs in the Key of Life


That's another great one. It's easy to get so immersed in it that you forget its a double album... plus, "Sir Duke" is one of the top 10 Stevie songs of all time.

Apparently, Elton John takes Songs with him wherever he goes.


----------



## SPR (Nov 12, 2008)

I had heard that 'hes mistra know-it-all' as well as 'you havent done nothin' were both written about Richard Nixon. I find that a little amusing.

Love both of those songs by the way.


I thought sir duke what when he started getting a little too poppy for me. You know... 'masterblaster' and all that. Still good no doubt at all, but I prefer 'Dont you worry bout a thing' by a factor of about 100.

I remember being young and being totally taken by 'Superstition'... after listening to the beatles and what not. I remember thinking 'hey.... this is just totally different.. and way too good.' Fingertips? fugetaboutit.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

SPR said:


> I remember being young and being totally taken by 'Superstition'... after listening to the beatles and what not. I remember thinking 'hey.... this is just totally different.. and way too good.' Fingertips? fugetaboutit.


I even love "Fingertips." There may not be much of a song in there but it's 6 minutes plus of pure excitement. I love his other Motown hits from the 60's also. It was only in the mid-80's with material like "I Just Called to Say I Love You" that the quality of his material took a serious nosedive IMO.


----------



## louella (Dec 9, 2008)

"As" is one of my fave's


----------

